# Spied: My car



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I almost spit out my coffee when I saw this.

The townhouse next door is for sale. I went online to the realator's web page to see what they wanted for it. I clicked on 'more photos' and saw this one - they took a picture while I was outside washing my car .


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Sue them for royalties!!!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

They waited for you to be out of the picture so it wouldn't kill any interest in the property.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> They waited for you to be out of the picture so it wouldn't kill any interest in the property.


haha.


----------

